# ATI tool not showing temperatures



## sturmgewehr (Jun 14, 2006)

It seems like ATI tool among other programs fail to show temperatures on my videocard.  I have a powercolor X800gto.  I am overclocking and would like to know my temperatures.  Anyone know a solution?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 14, 2006)

Some cards don't have temperature sensors, I'm not sure if gtos are among them. I would've expected it to have a temp sensor though.


----------

